# My ex-wife married a sex offender



## daveb3216 (Apr 10, 2015)

My ex-wife married a sex offender. He's still in prison, but he will be getting out later this year. My ex plans on having him live with our kids as soon as he is released. Sadly, in my state (TN), a sex offender can live with minor children, once he marries their mother. I put together a video, telling my story, hoping people will help. I'd appreciate any help, or any advice on what else I might be able to do.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sPm4eL4afU


----------

